# critical growth stages in fish



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Last night a friend who had given me 3 black sword fry called to see how they were. There was one in each of 3 tanks so the setups are similar but different. All swords were approx the same size and were born march 13 of this year.
She stated that in the past 2 weeks she had 50% die off of her fry. 
they were all solid black and this is in line with info that i have read - solid black swords are cancerous and usually die.
However the 2 I found dead in my different tanks had clear fins and tails. 
The one that is solid black is just now still alive but does not seem vigorous.
LAst night the 2 swords wre alive and busy.
So the question is-- is 3-4 months a critical time in the development of fry?
I know human kids have certain periods of their toddler years were they are more susceptible to dying. it makes sense that other specied would too. 
Who knows if these months are critical in fish lives.
I know if I am going to lose guppy fry it is usually at 4-6 months.


----------

